# maumee bay state park



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Anybody ever ice fish the marina at maume bay state park near the resort ?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive never heard of anyone fishing it? But then im more towards north central ohio....I cannot wait to get out this winter....everyone needs to start praying now for the same winter we had last year lol....I do plan on doing a simcoe trip this year as well! Why cant it be mid January =(


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

After this past winter I dont mind waiting for cold weather again. Im trying to take in all the summer sun I can before it gets cold again  But Ive been looking into some of the marinas in the area and wondering how the ice fishing would be there. The one at maumee bay state park is definately not one of the better ones for sure but I was a little curious about it but not even sure if ice fishing is allowed there.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

I drilled some holes there several years ago. Did not do any good at all.

It`s not very deep. 3-4 ft if I remember right.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Scum_Frog said:


> Ive never heard of anyone fishing it? But then im more towards north central ohio....I cannot wait to get out this winter....everyone needs to start praying now for the same winter we had last year lol....I do plan on doing a simcoe trip this year as well! Why cant it be mid January =(


When you head up to simcoe, look for my phone out in 20fow lol. The perch fishing is crazy up there. The water is so clear we were sight fishing in 22ft water!


----------

